

Why does unicef try to promote mobile in developing world? - erkin_unlu
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/27/mobile-developing-world/

======
erkin_unlu
shouldn't they be focused on children and programs about children health,
safety and education?

~~~
kevinpacheco
Mobile improves all of the above.
[http://www.chron.com/business/article/Urgent-tweet-in-
Kenya-...](http://www.chron.com/business/article/Urgent-tweet-in-Kenya-
village-Help-sheep-missing-3332541.php)

~~~
erkin_unlu
i certainly agree. but focus for this topic coming from unicef, is kinda
interesting to me.

~~~
bradleyland
Often times the most obvious/direct methods of addressing these problems fail
spectacularly. Put a different way, simply dropping tons of food on a
population doesn't benefit their ability to become sustainable. I'm not
suggesting we cut off food aid, but rather trying to understand how mobile
phones make a good investment for an organization like UNICEF.

